# Petrified wood tools



## lagrangedave (Jul 8, 2012)

Did native Americans use petrified wood to make tools? I was looking at some land to buy today in heard county next to a known creek Indian village and found some petrified wood cut into about six inch pieces with identical angled smooth cuts on each end. Sorry about the punctuation but I am using my wife's iPad and I'm excited at the same time. I will try to post pictures. One piece has another scored place in the center where they started another cut in the middle of the piece. And yes I am going to buy the land.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 8, 2012)

Is petrified wood common to Georgia ?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 8, 2012)

I`ve seen a couple of pieces that came out of the Flint, but none of it was of the high quality to knap. Some of the western petrified wood was used by the early people to make points.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 8, 2012)

More than likely it petrified afterwards.Under ideal chemical conditions, petrification is possible in a few hundred years or even less.The wood must be sealed from oxygen to prevent decay.Ive found a bunch of petrified wood in creeks below the fall line.Cool find,post the pics if you get a chance,i'd like to see it!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 8, 2012)

lagrangedave said:


> Is petrified wood common to Georgia ?


In places...I've got some cool pieces, even got a piece of a log that weighs maybe 30 pounds and on one side it has the bark...looks like it is pine.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve seen a couple of pieces that came out of the Flint, but none of it was of the high quality to knap. Some of the western petrified wood was used by the early people to make points.



It is fairly brittle.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 8, 2012)

No, it is solid stone. It too has bark. It was found in a wash on high ground. One piece has quartz imbedded in it. I also found a sort of scraper with it. What puzzles me is how they cut it. It is a smooth cut with matching angles. This piece also is scored in the middle at precisely the same angle as the ends.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 8, 2012)

lagrangedave said:


> No, it is solid stone. It too has bark. It was found in a wash on high ground. One piece has quartz imbedded in it. I also found a sort of scraper with it. What puzzles me is how they cut it. It is a smooth cut with matching angles. This piece also is scored in the middle at precisely the same angle as the ends.





Show us some good pics of it, Dave. I`m curious about that.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 8, 2012)

*Pictures tomorrow*

I am working on my wife's iPad. My computer is in a motel room in Texas. What excites me is that I grew up farming the bottom land behind this place with my uncle who raised me. He was creek and roamed this land his whole life. I shot my first squirrel on this ridge. Now I have a chance to buy this land and in five minutes I start finding artifacts. I just looked at my wife and said " I have to buy this land" and she said " I know" some of the finest collections in west Georgia came from this village.


----------



## jcinpc (Jul 9, 2012)

I have a friend who owns 450 acres near Cuthbert and he has alot of pet wood found in a creek. I had some and it is good quality


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 13, 2012)

Pictures, finally. I've been busy running all over Texas.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 13, 2012)

Ok, i'll try it again.


----------



## Son (Jul 14, 2012)

For pertified wood to be used to make tools and/or points, it must be more glassy in nature.


----------



## fishtail (Jul 14, 2012)

I really can't tell from the pictures but most of the stuff resemble Morrow Stone.
Workable for various things, usually pottery. Not hard enough for good tools but great utility stuff.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 14, 2012)

I have no clue what it is, but what I don't understand is how they cut it so precisely and what did they score it with. Also, what would it be used for?


----------



## longrangedog (Feb 3, 2020)

Looks broken instead of cut to me.


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 3, 2020)

How do yo explain that perfect line scored in it?


----------



## Philhutch80 (Feb 4, 2020)

lagrangedave said:


> How do yo explain that perfect line scored in it?



It is a cleaving plane of the rock. It looks like some metamorphic rock honestly. it matches what I have seen all around the state above the fall line and east of the Ridge & Valley sections. The majority of the bedrock here in that area is metamorphic in nature. Can you show a picture on a map of where it was found so I can look at some geologic maps? It will help to rule some things out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 4, 2020)

Ryork needs to reply, he's a geologist . .


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 4, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ryork needs to reply, he's a geologist . .



what does birthing babies have to do with it?


----------



## antharper (Feb 13, 2020)

Did u buy the place? And if so show us what else you’ve found since this was 8 yrs ago


----------

